# [10 weeks & 12 weeks] Clear Rainbow Scans! [ 16 WEEKS GENDER REVEAL UPDATE ]



## My_Story

Anyone dare to guess? 
Scan was done at 10w1d but measured 3 days ahead. 
I also have 5w scan and 7w scan too if it helps.

Our rainbow baby after 9 losses :cloud9:

Update: 12w2d scan
 



Attached Files:







resized_image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 45


----------



## skyraaa

Gonna say boy :)


----------



## My_Story

OH really wants a baby boy! :)


----------



## skyraaa

So does mine with having 3 girls already he's sort of out numbered lol


----------



## x Zaly x

Guessing boy as well :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## My_Story

Im not the best at gender guessing. Can I ask what makes you ladies guess Boy? :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Boy x


----------



## My_Story

*UPDATE - NT SCAN*
Measuring 12 weeks 2 day...

As my scans have been consistently measuring ahead (this time by 5 days) due date has been bought forward to August 22nd!! 

Now what do people think??

:blue: or :pink:
 



Attached Files:







resized_image-1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## skyraaa

Still think boy looks like nub May rise it's a hard one tho x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still looks boyish :blue::)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## Wish85

Not the easiest one to guess on but I'll go with :blue: not a confident guess though..


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm going to lean girl off of your new pic, but it is still early so as pp says plenty of time to rise yet :)


----------



## My_Story

Private gender scan booked for 16w5d on 12th March! :happydance:

Anyone else want to get their guesses in? Cast your poll vote! :pink: :blue: 
Seems more boy guesses so far, which is what DF thinks! 
I think our rainbow might be a girl but we shall see!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Slight lean girl for me :)


----------



## StillPraying

:blue:


----------



## My_Story

Private gender scan yesterday at 16+5.
She wouldn't keep still!! :cloud9: :pink:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoEditor-1489396349393.jpg
File size: 111.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## StillPraying

congratulations!


----------

